# Beamworks led



## thepoweranga (Apr 15, 2017)

I know that these lights aren't the greatest out there but for the price I wanted to take a chance plus they do look quite nice.

I'm having trouble figuring out how bright it would be considered ie: high, medium, low? I'm hoping for around medium.

The colour temperature is 10000K and I THINK each led is .5w but there are so many models for sale online I'm finding it hard to figure out exactly which one I got. The box says LED 300 but even the same models I can find for sale the info varies.

I'm hoping someone has one of these or has experience with one. The power supply with it is 12v 500mah if that helps at all.

Any help would be great!
















Sent from my F3115 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Before it is possible to guess how much light you will have using a Beamswork, or any other LED light, we have to know how long the light is, what the dimensions of the tank are, and if it is designed for planted tanks or reef tanks.


----------



## thepoweranga (Apr 15, 2017)

hoppycalif said:


> Before it is possible to guess how much light you will have using a Beamswork, or any other LED light, we have to know how long the light is, what the dimensions of the tank are, and if it is designed for planted tanks or reef tanks.


The light is 18"
Tank is 24" long 12" wide 16" deep

Sent from my F3115 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepoweranga (Apr 15, 2017)

hoppycalif said:


> Before it is possible to guess how much light you will have using a Beamswork, or any other LED light, we have to know how long the light is, what the dimensions of the tank are, and if it is designed for planted tanks or reef tanks.


Oh and apparently this one was designed for planted freshwater according to the seller but they had the same ones into their Saltwater category so I don't really trust that...

Sent from my F3115 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepoweranga (Apr 15, 2017)

After lots and lots of digging around I've found that the current light I have only has 0.01w diodes. 
N
Obviously I'm not sure about this but from what I can gather that's not going be enough to grow the plants I want in my tank. So I with thinking of replacing or supplementing it with this.









Sent from my F3115 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

LED lights are unique in that the longer the light fixture, up to at least 48 inches, the higher the light intensity at the substrate level at the middle of the tank. Even with 48 inch long lights, the outer LEDs add intensity to the area under the center of the tank. For lengths under 24 inches, the effect is big.


----------



## miles (Apr 26, 2006)

what light levels are you trying to achieve? supplement if you want medium light. replace if you want low-medium. i'm basing these estimates on beamswork fspec par data that were posted on the other plant tank board.


----------



## supperfish (Oct 10, 2016)

My 20 gallon planted tank includes almost low-medium light plants and a 24-inch LED aquarium light from Beamswork work well for all the plants. They grow gorgeously.


----------



## Boug (Dec 6, 2017)

I bought the 6’ rgb and white. It grows ok. It doesn’t penetrate into my 22” deep tank so my PAR values at the bottom are weak. Anyone know how to get PAR to the bottom? I want to grow carpet plants


----------

